# New from Berea - Lever Action Ballpoint Kit



## magpens (Apr 3, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has tried this new kit from Berea:

Lever Action Ballpoint Pen Antique Brass Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods

If so, what do you think of it ?

My first thought is that it's kinda gimmicky - something new just for the sake of newness - and will soon fade from the scene


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 3, 2015)

Just looked at it kind of cool!!!  Might have to try them.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 3, 2015)

I like the idea, but something about it seems a little off... Maybe this is a good kit to turn into a steampunk frankenpen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 3, 2015)

If anyone does turn this pen, I'd like the tube and bushing diameters if you wouldn't mind.

Regards,


----------



## mark james (Apr 3, 2015)

I've seen it at their office...  past 6 weeks... they keep playing with it to test the mechanism.  They have tried to abuse the lever.  This past Tuesday it was still clicking...

Now, I have no "hands-on" use of the kit.


----------



## magpens (Apr 3, 2015)

wracinowski said:


> If anyone does turn this pen, I'd like the tube and bushing diameters if you wouldn't mind.
> 
> Regards,



Just want to say thank you, Wayne, for maintaining this database.  
I use it in some way nearly every day.  

It's a pity that all kit manufacturers don't publish in their instructions the tube dimensions and the bushing dimensions.  PSI is pretty good at doing that.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 3, 2015)

Is there a picture?  I'm not seeing one.


----------



## magpens (Apr 3, 2015)

Click on the link I posted, Dan.  There is a picture there at the Berea website.


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Apr 3, 2015)

Very interesting looking pen. I would be afraid of the lever braking off eventually. Cool looking though.
Tim.


----------



## Roy64 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not seeing a picture either, Dan. Maybe it's because I'm on a Kindle.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2015)

not sure if we can do a smaller photo


----------



## tazhunter0 (Apr 3, 2015)

No pic


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2015)

tazhunter0 said:


> No pic



You can't see the photo I posted????  How can that be. It is huge I think I can see it even with the computer off:biggrin:


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Apr 3, 2015)

Love the scene on it. As some one said, how long the lever action will last for, remains to be seen. Certainly is different, wish I still had my 30/30.
Kryn


----------



## efrulla (Apr 4, 2015)

*What's Next*

PSI has a bolt action pen, Berea Hardwoods comes out with a lever action pen.  Who is going to make the semi-automatic or full automatic pen.  :biggrin:


----------



## Wildman (Apr 4, 2015)

I was looking at this kit yesterday, surprised no quantity discount but after reading instructions and seeing how simple to make might be worth a try. 

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pdf/Lever Action Ball Point.pdf

Have picture, still trying to decide if like what am seeing.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 4, 2015)

Joe S. said:


> I like the idea, *but something about it seems a little off.*.. Maybe this is a good kit to turn into a steampunk frankenpen! Thanks for sharing.


The lever is backwards from how it would appear on a rifle.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes Smitty, but if look at assembly procedures click mechanism looks really simple.


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 4, 2015)

I would worry about how far the lever sticks out. Hopefully the lever is thick enough to take some abuse.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 4, 2015)

Wildman said:


> Yes Smitty, but if look at assembly procedures click mechanism looks really simple.


I was only commenting on why it seems to look a little wrong --- don't know a thing about anything else regarding  the kit.


----------



## BSea (Apr 4, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea, *but something about it seems a little off.*.. Maybe this is a good kit to turn into a steampunk frankenpen! Thanks for sharing.
> ...


I agree.  That's what makes it look off to me too.  Of course it wouldn't work as a clip if it were reversed.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2015)

I am guessing the lever acts as the clip also and that would be worrisome. I do not like any of these type pens. They are all gimmicks. Nothing in there says I made a pen. They probably will sell well for awhile because a new idea. Just another entry into the cartridge pen family. As mentioned the machine gun is coming next. Have not seen many of the Gatlin guns showing up in photos.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 4, 2015)

BSea said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe S. said:
> ...


At least it would take some rethinking of the design .....


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 4, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I am guessing the lever acts as the clip also and that would be worrisome. I do not like any of these type pens. *They are all gimmicks.* Nothing in there says I made a pen. They probably will sell well for awhile because a new idea. Just another entry into the cartridge pen family. As mentioned the machine gun is coming next. Have not seen many of the Gatlin guns showing up in photos.


 Of course they are gimmick John, "gimmicks" are a big business in the world today - look at what is going on with cell phones -- 90% of the changes are gimmicks and a sizable segment of the population is willing to pay through the nose for them every 8 or 9 months.  Why would we ever expect the hand made pen business to be different.  The gimmicks abound because there is a market for them.


----------



## Dale Allen (Apr 4, 2015)

Seems backward huh?
Well, I'm guessing that the designers have no idea how a lever action really works.
Look at what they did with the bolt action...it was backward too. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 4, 2015)

Dale Allen said:


> Seems backward huh?
> Well, I'm guessing that the designers have no idea how a lever action really works.
> Look at what they did with the bolt action...it was backward too. ROTFLMAO


Actually the bolt action operated in the right direction when installed on the proper side of the pen it was (more or less) just put in the wrong place.  Additionally when the action was moved to the right place the clip was upside down.  Neither was really backward...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dale Allen (Apr 4, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> > Seems backward huh?
> ...



:laugh::rotfl: such gibberish!!!


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 4, 2015)

i saw the prototype a month ago, looked very robust to me.
I will make a few and I am sure they will sell well


----------



## 79spitfire (Apr 5, 2015)

I bought one to see how it goes. The regular bolt action cartridge pens haven't sold well because they are UN-comfortable to write with. These might be a bit better.


----------



## magpens (Apr 5, 2015)

79spitfire said:


> I bought one to see how it goes. The regular bolt action cartridge pens haven't sold well because they are UN-comfortable to write with. These might be a bit better.



I am surprised to hear that.  Somehow I had formed the impression that bolt action pens were top sellers.

Of course, we have two levels of selling to consider: (1) pen kit retailers selling to penturners, and, (2) penturners selling to their customers.  

I am wondering at which level the regular bolt action cartridge pens haven't sold well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 5, 2015)

magpens said:


> 79spitfire said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one to see how it goes. The regular bolt action cartridge pens haven't sold well because they are UN-comfortable to write with. These might be a bit better.
> ...


I think the sales to turners have sort of leveled off, at least for me they have.  Maybe not just for the bolt actions but cartridge pens in general.  They could be turning into a "seasonal" kind of item...Hunting Seasons.  I gave my son-in-law a cartridge pen about 5 years ago he uses it during hunting season and puts it up the rest of the year.


----------

